# Hello - new cat hiding, not eating



## Sid's mumsy (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm new here and eager to browse the forums. I acquired a rescue cat named Sid yesterday, and his adjusting to our place involves a lot of hiding under and behind furniture. I know he needs to feel safe so am alternating his hiding time with lots of one on one petting, eye gazing and affection. I am concerned that he has not eaten or taken in fluids for about 30 hours now. Is this common and any suggestions on what I can do? Thanks!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Sid's mom!

It's very common for newly-adopted kitties to hide and feel a bit unsure of their new homes. It sounds like you are doing a great job helping him adjust and giving him time to himself as well!

As for eating - it's not good for a kitty to go too long without eating, and if it's been over a day, Sid is a bit close to the worry-line. (Cats can develop a disease called hepatic lipidosis if they go several days without eating.)

You can try coaxing Sid to eat something with foods that you would not normally make part of his diet - a little bit of canned tuna, or the water the tuna is canned in. You can also offer a raw egg yolk (just the yolk, not the white). Or even some plain boiled chicken or unspiced lunchmeats. Maybe even a bit of cheese. It's important to get him to eat something and worry about getting him on the proper food later :} Just try a bunch of different meats/foods and see if you can encourage him to eat something.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's normal, but 30 hours starts to be a bit of a concern if he hasn't eaten or had anything to drink. First, I wouldn't alternate his hiding time with petting, eye gazing, etc. I'd let him hide and leave him be. He will come out at his own pace. If he comes to you for petting, that's fine...but wait for him to set the pace.

You don't describe your living arrangements. For example, is yours a quiet home (just you, or you and hubby), or is it not so quiet...with young kids, TV's, etc.? Are there any other animals? If the home is on the noisy side or there are other pets in the picture, I'd put your new cat in a separate quiet "safe" room. 

Wherever he ends up, I'd put his food and water close to where he is (for example, right next to the couch if he likes to hide behind the couch)...so he doesn't have to come out in the open to get it. Once he feels more comfortable out and about, you can put the food/water in a more convenient place...but, again, let him set the pace.

Finally, are you feeding him what he's used to? For example, are you feeding dry when he's used to wet, or wet when he's used to dry? You can worry about what he eats later. For now I'd feed whatever he's used to. I also agree with the prior poster who suggested "treat" foods such as tuna, etc.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Sid's mumsy,
One thing to keep in mind about 'eye gazing'...Don't Stare at him!
A Stare is seen as aggressive behavior, where if you just look at him, and do a slooow laaazy blink, then look away for a few seconds, you'll be telling him, there's nothing to fear.

A quiet, smaller room, to start with, is Always a good idea, it's not so scary, he needs a hiding spot, litter box, and food and water, a small nightlight is a good idea to add for the night time.

It's fine to feed him what he's been used to eating, even if it's kibble, for a little while, I do highly recommend a good canned/wet food, for his health, if you're lucky, he may already like eating canned!

Keep his litter box scooped, at the minimum, at least once a day, twice is better, have at least two boxes, in different places for him to use!

Good Luck, and Congratulations on getting a rescue kitty, they're the Best, in my book!
Of course, I'm a bit prejudiced...all of mine are rescues, and strays!
Sharon


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, give him time. He's one little critter in a big new place. He needs to get a better feel for where he is and how safe it is here. He's got nobody to ask "is it ok here?" - he must discover that by himself.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

for sure put his food and water and litterbox where he is hiding or VERY close to where he is so he feels safe eating and going potty. 

basically, I would treat him as you might a feral. he sounds very scared and unsure so you will have to progress very slowly. the sooner he learns you and everyone else in the house are not a threat and won't try to chase him down or anything, he will likely start to come around. but don't push it or you could be taking 1 step forward and 2 steps back! 

let him roam on his own at night when it's quiet. maybe leave a few lights on or nightlights at least so he can see well enough. this will also give him a chance to become familiar with his new home in peace.

good luck!


----------

